# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  Round The World Trip

## travelworld

Well, for those members who have been around a while - you might have vague memories of me banging on for the last couple of years about my big trip end of 2010. 

Well, it's finally coming round and I went and booked the tickets on Saturday 

I'm crazy excited and I'm posting my intended itinerary here for anyone who has any ideas to add. I defo need help with the North American cities because I'm not a city person and am using the stops to break the flight back to the UK up.

We don’t plan on booking everything upfront, as we want to be free to wander in whatever direction the wind takes us – but we do have international flight dates and a general plan, and here it is: 

*22nd December 2010 – London Heathrow to Delhi, India* 

We’ll have a couple of days to investigate Delhi on our own before we are jog a trek into the jungle in search of tigers for a couple of weeks. At the end we will see the Taj Mahal before our onward journey. 

*9th January 2011 – Delhi, India to Bangkok, Thailand* 

We have 3 months in South East Asia before we catch a flight out of Singapore for our onward journey. In that time the general plan is to hire a car in Thailand and drive up to and around northern Thailand, before driving back down the east of Thailand – taking anywhere between 4 and 6 weeks in total (depending on what we find). 

This will probably be followed by a couple of weeks in Cambodia – I cannot leave without seeing Angkor Wat!!! After this we’ll be making our way to Malaysia – where again we plan to hire a car and drive around for between 4 and 6 weeks. This will depend on if anything has sidetracked us beforehand or how long we spend in Thailand/Cambodia. 

Eventually making our way overland down to Singapore, where we’ll spend a night or two before moving on. 

*4th April 2011 – Singapore to Sydney, Australia* 

Our stop in Australia will be very brief - just a few days. 

*8th April 2011 – Sydney, Australia to Christchurch, New Zealand* 

We’ll be flying into Christchurch on the South Island and out of Auckland on the North Island. Our time here will be spent bumping around in a campervan for a month. 

*12th May 2011 – Christchurch, New Zealand to Nadi, Fiji* 

Spending a few days here – catching some sun rays and generally being beach bums. 

*15th May 2011 – Nadi, Fiji to Honolulu, Hawaii* 

The way it has worked out and to get direct flights (which I need as I hate flying LOL!!) – no really, it’s true!!! We had to extend our stay on Hawaii for an extra 4 days – oh well, it’s a hard life, but someone’s gotta do it!! So we’ll be making the most of everything Hawaii has to offer. 

*24th May 2011 – Honolulu, Hawaii to San Francisco, USA* 

Just a few days here. 

*28th May 2011 – San Francisco, USA to Boston, USA* 

Again a few days here. 

*31st May 2011 – Overnight flight to London, arriving on the morning of 1st June*

----------


## anthonysmith

Wow! Great planning and good arrangement, I would like to enjoy world tour but Now a days, I can't afford the world Tour but I am sure that I'll go one day and complete my wish. I love Traveling but I am busy and it is too costly.

----------


## denzilpaul11

I know that I have missed this world travel schedule. I am planing to enjoy world tour with my family after one weeks. I wish that I will afford for it and also get best service. I am so curious to get the new updation of the world tour as soon as.

----------


## kevinpeter

Create your own trip
Create your own around the world route with our Round the World trip planner tools below! There are two to choose from; 1) flying Round the World with Qantas/BA and; 2) our special trip planner for students & under 26ers.

Create your own Round the World travel itinerary and get a quote online. Start from any Australian city and go to London, New York, Paris, Bangkok - wherever the world takes you!

----------


## seniorlivingcan

I know that I have missed this world travel schedule. I am planing to enjoy world tour with my family after one weeks. I wish that I will afford for it and also get best service. I am so curious to get the new updation of the world tour as soon as.

----------


## riverrider

Round the world trip, that would be really great. I have never been on a world trip, but I am pretty sure that I would be traveling very soon.

----------


## ryanhollmans

Each and every people should go for world trip once in their life. There are several eye catching places available in this world to watch and enjoy. People can have a different travel experience by traveling whole world.

----------

